# Ruger MarkIII for me and my kids



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Just bought a new Ruger Mark III for me and my kids for plinking. What a great gun! Very easy to shoot smooth recoil and very accurate. I bought the Ruger because I have a Sp101 and a 10/22 and am very pleased with the reliability and quality construction. I know there are other fine guns around but for the money I will stay with Rugers.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hargroder you have made a very wise choice in the MarkIII and your grandkids will thank you. They are great guns and a lot of fun.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Baldy,
Thanks for the reply. I would not have purchased the Ruger if it were not for the information that I have gotten from this forum. From now on any gun I purchase will be based on recommendations from people like you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, congrats! Nice gun.

We are going to have a child soon, and in a few years, I plan to buy a 22 target pistol to teach the kid to shoot


----------



## wheelgunner6 (Dec 30, 2006)

*sp 101*

Nice gun, great reliability!

I put houge finger grips on mine!

Made a big difference in shooting comfort and control!

Good luck!

Keep shooting!!!

Wheelgunner6


----------

